# NWFL Outboard Machine Shop -- anyone used?



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

They sell these used outboards many of which are rebuilt, and also offer a warranty with many of them. Anyone ever used them? 

I am hard hunting a good deal on a 140 or 150 four stroke that someone will stand behind. 


http://nwfloridaoutboard.com/outboardenginesforsale.html


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

get your popcorn folks... this is about to get, well you know..


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't even know where to start. Do a quick google search and you will probably get your answer. Bottom line, even if it looks like a good deal, I wouldn't deal with them ever again. Not even to try to redeem what they call a warranty.


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

Apparently some unhappy customers...the background would be interesting since I was considering them also.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

their stellar BBB record should speak for itself!


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

talk to Kenny Mann at 
Emerald Coast Marine LLC


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Here ya go. This is the same thing that is about to start here.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f23/outboard-rebuild-17225/


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Why is everyone beating around the bush, what the heck happened, enlighten those of us who don't sit on the front row.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Aw Geesh, y'all wait a minute, I ran out of popcorn and beer nuts.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

*ok you asked*



dcdon said:


> They sell these used outboards many of which are rebuilt, and also offer a warranty with many of them. Anyone ever used them?
> 
> I am hard hunting a good deal on a 140 or 150 four stroke that someone will stand behind.
> 
> ...


I have been front and center @ north west fla.outboard machine shop $4750 for a rebuild on a 2005 rude 250 lasted 11hrs the first time i throttled it up after breakin it seized 3 pistons i took it back for the outstanding 3 yr warranty and was told no warranty i was told i ran the wrong oil in it , bad gas , didnt break it in correctly you name it . as stated before check with the B.B.B worst rating you can have , check on the hull truth many ,many stories just like mine . go ahead give them your money and hope you get a good boat anchor....... i would not piss on Jim Lawrence if he was on fire.:gun_bandana:............BY THE WAY THEY ARE CASH ONLY NO CHECKS NO CREDIT CARDS THAT SHOULD TELL SOMETHING . I LEARNED THE HARD WAY


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Why are you looking for a motor???
Are you replacing an old blown one???


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

they have a nice shop but have heard too much bad about them. I would still talk to Kenny Mann at Emerald Coast Marine LLC. He is probably getting good ones in this week.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Or you can try Shane Livingston-Mechanic. Heard good things about him. He is here on the forum. name is fish4life. Don't have his #


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*Livingston Outboard Rebuilds And Repair*

850-375-0435


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

saltwater ******* said:


> I have been front and center @ north west fla.outboard machine shop $4750 for a rebuild on a 2005 rude 250 lasted 11hrs the first time i throttled it up after breakin it seized 3 pistons i took it back for the outstanding 3 yr warranty and was told no warranty i was told i ran the wrong oil in it , bad gas , didnt break it in correctly you name it . as stated before check with the B.B.B worst rating you can have , check on the hull truth many ,many stories just like mine . go ahead give them your money and hope you get a good boat anchor....... i would not piss on Jim Lawrence if he was on fire.:gun_bandana:............BY THE WAY THEY ARE CASH ONLY NO CHECKS NO CREDIT CARDS THAT SHOULD TELL SOMETHING . I LEARNED THE HARD WAY


I can understand why you would be a tad negative towards them. Thanks for info.:thumbsup:


----------



## machinedude (Dec 10, 2008)

Try coastal Engine & Machine! good honest people and outstanding work for all your outboard rebuilding needs. 850-433-7938 Todd.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Lots of horror stories from that place. Everyone I talked to that has used them has had nothing but problems. It would be less painful if you just light 5000.00 on fire.


----------

